# Sheffield WMA



## zacherwalker (Nov 4, 2011)

has anyone hunted here recently? I am planning on going sunday but have never been to the WMA.

Most news I find about it is old or not up to date. Another question I have if anyone knows the area where would be a good place to set my blind as I have never been before or scouted it...

any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## zacherwalker (Nov 5, 2011)

no one been out to Sheffield in awhile???


----------



## justina (Nov 6, 2011)

I did a lot of scouting out there right before season opened this year. I didn't see much deer sign at all. So I hunted paulding wma. Use google earth before you go so you'll have some sort of an idea of the land.


----------



## zacherwalker (Nov 6, 2011)

Got out there this morning...no signs of deer..scouted a little saw a couple old stands here and there nothing promising..also it looks like the food plots haven't been kept up with in a couple years or so does anyone know why??


----------



## knightcustomworks (Nov 6, 2011)

I was out there for the first time this morning also. Saw a doe and fawn on the way in and alot of tracks on the way out but nothing when it counted. The wind was a bit rough. I did notice a sign on one of the trees by the gravel road that read "WMA Boundry" which didn't make any sense because it was well inside the map. Anyone familiar with this place have any insight?


----------



## zacherwalker (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah I saw that as well like right off one of the gravel roads off to the left of the fork in the road...when I checked the map it was said the boundary was at least a quarter mile from where I was...I don't know I know the area has some deer..more than pine log anyways but I couldn't spot one but oh well theres always next weekend


----------



## power line struter (Nov 7, 2011)

those hard core sheffield  hunters are very tight liped about that place.they kill some good bucks off  there...the new dnr maps show sheffield is now over 3700  acres.


----------



## Glockit (Nov 7, 2011)

Sheffield is kinda hit and miss IMO and mostly miss (or should I say no show-never saw a deer)  for me. I hunted there several times back in Sept.-Oct. I see more turkeys than deer ... I'd give it a 4 on a 1 to 10 scale ... Would be  nice to be fired up about some public land hunting but it is what it is ...


----------



## zacherwalker (Nov 7, 2011)

yeah I wish I had the time or money to belong to a hunting club...with being a student athlete sometime it just doesn't make sense to pay all that money for a good club that Id only be able to get out to a couple times a year..so I'm just gonna stick with public lands hoping to fill the freezer


----------



## jasonsrt460 (Nov 10, 2011)

anybody had any luck thus far


----------



## zacherwalker (Nov 11, 2011)

I haven't been out since last weekend because its hard with school and such but Ill be out there this sunday...theres sign everywhere on the WMA i just haven't had time to scout it much when I went but I did some scouting on my way out and I saw a couple guys loading some deer into there trucks..theyre there..just gotta find the right spot i suppose


----------



## knightcustomworks (Nov 11, 2011)

I'll be out there Sunday, good luck.


----------



## zacherwalker (Nov 11, 2011)

you too


----------



## knightcustomworks (Nov 14, 2011)

Any luck this weekend? I didn't see a thing.


----------



## zacherwalker (Nov 14, 2011)

not anything I gotta scout it or something I might be about to give up on that WMA its just convenient for me to drive 20 minutes and be in the woods. I took the first road off to the left and then hunted that food plot on the right..there were sign some was old...still acorns on the ground and it looked like a good spot with the rolling hills coming through but nothing...


----------



## zacherwalker (Nov 16, 2011)

ill be back out there tomorrow morning, heard the deer are rutting but who knows...maybe ill get lucky


----------



## ridgestalker (Nov 16, 2011)

Put down the bow an tote the gun over to pf instead if your hunting tomorrow.


----------



## knightcustomworks (Nov 16, 2011)

Good luck, the wind is supposed to be around 20 mph. This warm weather sucks.


----------



## zacherwalker (Nov 16, 2011)

I don't own a rifle...I just got back into hunting two years since I was a kid and just have a bow  ...but thats good knights I heard there ruttin good...more wind means better scent trail


----------



## zacherwalker (Nov 17, 2011)

bout fresh out with sheffield although when I was leaving I scouted a little and I found a little spot I'm going to set up on next time I am there and if i don't see anything thats the last time Ill go....sat ALL morning didn't see a deer, squirrel, bird, nothing....unbelievable...do you think its just being over hunted?


----------



## knightcustomworks (Nov 27, 2011)

4 weekends in a row, haven't seen a deer yet. Seems to be low to mids 60s everytime I go. Some cold weather would be great.


----------



## coonhunter444 (Nov 27, 2011)

be glad when yall deer hunters are done so i can get in there and do some real hunting..[coon hunting] when we are coon hunting that place we see a lot of buck sign ,,the  raccoon creek bottom on the east side of sheffield  was tore slap up with big buck  sign   last year..some of the biggest rubs iv ever seen and a lot of them.but i know most deer hunters dont like to climb hills and walk very far off the roads..we all ways see a bunch of buck sign at the end of camp early times road were the old cabin burnt down years ago.every time iv made that long walk to the creek and deer hunted it iv seen deer,,


----------



## zacherwalker (Nov 27, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## knightcustomworks (Nov 28, 2011)

For those familiar with this place, I've seen several dirt roads off the main roads that are listed on the map. Are vehicles permitted on these roads?


----------



## zacherwalker (Nov 28, 2011)

I have seen the roads too...are you talking in particular of any road? like theres one heading towards the back thats always with a locked gate.. I think next time I'm hunting there Ill take a walk down the road

i guess what i am trying to say is...everytime I come to one of these roads theres a locked gate in front of it...i couldn't tell you the answer though


----------



## knightcustomworks (Nov 28, 2011)

I've seen the gated one, the others are dirt roads off the gravel roads. They aren't on the WMA map, they are on my topo map though.


----------



## zacherwalker (Nov 28, 2011)

well if vehicles can fit on them I would have to assume they are able to be driven on...careful though the boundary to the west theres a private hunting club..some of the roads branch of to that..some fresh pines and planted hardwoods


----------

